# Ash and Bugs



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I cut some thick slabs off a small Ash log last year and wanted to remove the bark for appearence as well as to prevent Powder Post Beetles from starting. I had the bright idea to soak the slabs in a trough of water until the bark loosened. Periodically checked progress. Finally drained trough only to find severe cracking of the cut surface and the bark still intact. It was a firewood log so nothing lost.

I've got another firewood log coming up so I want to try again. Anything else I can do to prevent bugs while I'm physically scraping off the bark. At the mill we would wet the bark down daily on ash logs to accomplish this. Does that really work?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ash bark really likes to cling for a long time (on a healthy log) it is hard to remove any other way than to simply mill it off. Either on the sawmill like I do. Or if you are working smaller scale, shop bandsaw/table saw just cut it off.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The 'clinginess' is what I found. I had typed a lengthier post initially explaining what I was doing, but when I tried to preview it, I lost all the text. So I submitted a shorter version. What I want is to cut thick slabs off the outside of the short log to make a rustic bench from. I can saw it with a chainsaw and a ripping chain as I had done before, but for aesthetics and more importantly to prevent bugs I wanted the bark off with a natural curved outside exposed. Guess I'm left with scraping it off with a dull chisel.

Thanks for confirming my suspicions


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bark comes off more easily when the logs are cut in the spring, but as Daren said Ash is still a tough customer when it comes to debarking. A high pressure washer is your best bet if you don't have a lot to do. I debark with one and it's the easiest way I have found. 




.


----------

